

Highly trained, respected and free: why Finland's teachers are different - sergeant3
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/jun/17/highly-trained-respected-and-free-why-finlands-teachers-are-different

======
MichaelCrawford
A friend with a BS in mathematics was studying for a California teaching
credential. He told me once that it was the most wonderful experience when
kids who were previously poor at math, get it because of his teaching.

But he dropped out of the program because there were two many rules. Now he's
an engineer.

